# Size difference of tegus in one cage.



## dscolopendra (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello,

I have an outside cage 8X3X3 and I have a 3.5' male red tegu there . I have a 2' female red juvenile tegu. Can I put them together? Do you guys have experience placing a much bigger tegu together with a smaller tegu together? Let me know.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

dscolopendra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an outside cage 8X3X3 and I have a 3.5' male red tegu there . I have a 2' female red juvenile tegu. Can I put them together? Do you guys have experience placing a much bigger tegu together with a smaller tegu together? Let me know.



I do not put smaller tegus with my adults, they might get bullied and feeding time could be a wreck waiting to happen.

Also welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you could join us!!


----------



## nohotegu (Aug 11, 2008)

Obviously I'd listen to Bobby about this but I thought I'd post this too 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s-lrsLaPuA


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

Pretty funny vid.. if i were the smaller tegu that's where i'd cling on too(hard reach for the bigger one). Cute but one angry lashing out from the bigger one could land you with a big vet bill or even a dead little tegu :cry: .


----------



## AB^ (Aug 11, 2008)

I wont name names, but there was a person whom had one tegu rip anothers limb off during feeding time, so be careful even with similarly sized animals.


----------

